# Gebrauchte Spiele (ein Laden von gamestop.de): problemlos?



## NRJX (25. August 2014)

Hi,

hier ist um die Ecke ein eher kleinerer Laden von GameStop.de: Power to the Players.
Ein ziemlich grosser Teil des Geschäftes ist voll mit gebrauchten Spielen.
Ich hab noch nie gebrauchte Spiele gekauft und kenn nieman, der gebrauchte Spiele gekauft hat.

Sind solche Spiele problemlos ("key-technisch"/"lizenz-technisch") ?
Gibt es ggf. weitere probleme mit solchen Games?

thx!
NRJ


----------



## Kinguin (25. August 2014)

Also wenn du gebrauchte KonsolenGames meinst,die gehen natürlich
Die haben keine Anbindung,kaufen und dann Disk rein 
Aber Pc Spiele wirds bei Gamestop gebraucht nicht geben,weil die halt Account gebunden sind

Wobei ich persönlich würde eher davon abraten,du kriegst die Spiele oftmals für den selben Preis bei Gamestop neu im Internet
Ich kaufe dort nicht,und es ist jedem selbst überlassen,aber ich finde es einfach überteuert manchmal (gibt aber bestimmt ab und zu nen guten Deal)


----------



## NRJX (25. August 2014)

Ich meine Spiele für PC.

Ich war nicht sehr oft dort:
die Games hatten alle eine neue verpackung ohne beschädigungen etc.  
(so sah es zumindest aus, kann auch zufall sein) mit einem Aufkleber: "gebrauchtes Spiel".

Sah eigentlich auf den ersten Blick "vernünftig" aus.... dachte das sind neue Spiele

einige Games, die ich selten spiele: ich dachte das würde sich lohnen.

Preisniveau habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf...
thx !

NRJ


----------



## Kinguin (25. August 2014)

Gebrauchte Pc Spiele ?? also kann sehr gut sein ,aber das sind dann ältere Titel ,und die kriegt man bei der software Pyramide oder im Internet neu für nen guten Preis 
Also kannst es gern kaufen ,hast ja auch Garantie und Quittung aber ich wusste gar nicht ,dass es noch Läden gibt die Pc Spiele gebraucht anbieten - weil wie gesagt aktuelle Pc Spiele sind account gebunden


----------



## metalstore (25. August 2014)

gebrauchte PC Spiele gibt es bei GameStop *nicht* (hab mal versucht, welche (ohne jegliche Accountbindung) zu verkaufen, selbst die werden nicht angekauft)

habe mal gebraucht irgend ein NfS Teil (ich glaub Carbon für die PS2) gekauft, ich glaub mehr als nen 10er hab ich dafür nicht hingelegt
die Hülle war zwar ein wenig verkratzt, aber die CD tadellos (kann man sich ja vor Kauf glaub auch anschauen, wenn nicht, mal nachfragen  )
reingelegt, angeschaltet, losgespielt  (ich glaube, wenn ich die Konsole anschalten würde, würde das Spiel immer noch laufen)

also ich sehe kein Problem damit, bei denen gebrauchte Spiele zu kaufen, würde es wieder tun


----------



## sebtb (25. August 2014)

Also ich hab bisher einige gebrauchte PS4 Games gekauft bei GameStop und kann mich nicht beklagen. Alles i.O. und wenn was nicht läuft (zerkratzt, usw.) hast du Rückgabe Garantie. Die sind äußerst kulant was das betrifft.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2014)

Ich kaufe selten Gebraucht, da es meistens ältere Spiele sind und momentan gibt es kein älteres Spiel das ich will.

Gamestop ist aber nicht immer der günstigste, es gibt dort Gebrauchte Spiele die du z.B. bei Müller Neu bekommst. Kein Witz habe sowas schon oft erlebt.

Mir ist bis jetzt einmal passiert dass das Handbuch nicht komplett war die letzte Seite war zerrissen. Schwer nachzuweisen das ich es nicht war.  

Deshalb kaufe ich dort schon lange nicht mehr ein, mir sagt ihr Angebot einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Young-Master (26. August 2014)

Bei Gamestop sind manche gebrauchten Spiele wirklich fast so teuer wie neue. Für Konsole kaufe ich bis auf spiele die ich unbedingt habe muss alle gebraucht auf ebay, bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Octobit (26. August 2014)

Ich hab mir mal spontan bei gamestop burnout paradise fürn pc geholt. War auch gebraucht, also zu Hause Code eingegeben und ja, erstmal die Meldung der Code ist schon aktiv. Also zu Ea hingespammt. Da der deutsche Support etwas lahm war auch zum englischen, da hab ich per Mail einen neuen key bekommen. Bei den deutschen durfte ich Verpackung und Beleg einsenden und hatte dann ne neue Verpackung, Cd und Key. 
Hatte dann zwei keys, n Kumpel hat sich gefreut. Aber der Ärger.... Neee zu aufwendig


----------

